

HBase and Cassandra for Rails - BigRecord - spidaman
http://www.bigrecord.org/

======
mark_l_watson
This looks good, but I have not tried installing and running it. Something
similar I have spend some time playing with (no real projects with it yet,
though):

gem install cassandra

cassandra_helper cassandra

This installs all of the Java libs required to run Cassandra and provides a
nice Ruby client.

------
greglu
I'm one of the people working on this project, and would really appreciate any
feedback! Especially from the HN community.

